# Celeron M Socket 479 mPGA HardClock



## Ricklez420

Celeron M Mobile [Socket 479-mPGA]: Hard overclock+CopperWireMod

Source: http://www.overclockers.com/overclocking-the-dell-inspiron-6000/

Results: 1.4Ghz to 1862.1Mhz


----------



## jsc1973

Nice trick for an old Socket 479 if you have 533 MHz bus support on the motherboard. For a Socket M Celeron, the best fix is a $25 T7200 off eBay.


----------

